# Using LCD Monitor as a TV without the PC



## Zen (Jan 6, 2009)

I have a benq 21.5 inch LCD and i want to Use the LCD Monitor as a TV without the PC..

Can it be done with some external TV tuner card or something?, also what would be the requirements of the LCD, DVI or D-Sub (VGA)


Thanks Guys.


----------



## desiibond (Jan 6, 2009)

Buy external tuner card with vga/dvi connector


----------



## ranjan2001 (Jan 6, 2009)

are there any LCD monitors which can play TV (tatasky) directly without needing a tuner or PC.


----------



## desiibond (Jan 6, 2009)

There should be some that have RCA ports like Dell 2408WFP. They may play movie without any extra h/w.

*accessories.us.dell.com/sna/products/Monitors/productdetail.aspx?c=us&l=en&s=dhs&cs=19&sku=320-6272

But it's a pretty expensive monitor.


----------



## RMN (Jan 7, 2009)

but aren't there those adapters which convert the normal AV cables to VGA?


----------



## desiibond (Jan 7, 2009)

I think there are but am not sure about that.


----------



## ranjan2001 (Jan 7, 2009)

*www.in.lge.com/images/Models/M228WA_lr.jpg
I found *this one model from LG* which has 
Video input & output
Composite & Svideo

But its beyond my budget.


----------



## desiibond (Jan 7, 2009)

dude. seriously, you get a vga tv tuner card for 700 bucsk - 1.5k. You need not pay a premium just for that. Get a good 19" display and get an external tv tuner card.


----------



## ranjan2001 (Jan 7, 2009)

A VGA tunner works at 680x480 for CRT monitors but for LCD we will need LCD TV tuners @1050x1680 & they are expensive ranging 3500/- upwards.


----------



## acewin (Jan 9, 2009)

and I suppose you mean to say 680x480 is not supported by LCD monitors.


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Jan 9, 2009)

Hey buddy i own a techcom LCD TV Tuner & it works upto 1280X1024 res. The good thing is that it isn't expensive & i also play my PS2/X360 games on it without any problems.


----------



## ranjan2001 (Jan 9, 2009)

acewin said:


> and I suppose you mean to say 680x480 is not supported by LCD monitors.


Its supported but its 4:3 ratio does not do well when on wide screen LCDs which are 16:9 ratio, the image quality looks bad I tested 3-4 of them but none of them looked good. The lcd tuners can remap the images to different ratios I guess that's why they are recommended.


----------



## ranjan2001 (Mar 29, 2009)

Finally bought Samsung 2233 LCD monitor (Rs 10600/-) which is Full HD  in 22 inch, along with Techcom external TV tuner Model SSD 723. (Rs 1350/-)

The 4.3 signal from TATA sky gets adjusted to 16:9 ratio looks bit stretched but the image quality is perfect since this monitor is full HD it gives good reception, on the other hand cable TV signal is too bad & looks awfully bad.


----------

